# Picture of a buck hung in the fence ( Sad day on the ranch)



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have several bucks that stay around camp, many of them we watch on a daily bases..... This is a picture of a buck that ended up getting hung on the top strand of the fence that surounds the camp area... Dotcom and I watched him for a while and figured it was best to put him down instead of trying to cut him out of the fence... After seeing the condition of the deers leg and hip after skinning the buck we were positive it was the right thing to do... We had just seen this buck chasing a doe around the camp while eating lunch the day before....







Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Good Call*

Hate to see a nice one go that way but at least he ain't suffering any more. From all the other post looks like the protein is working good on the racks. Keep the post coming and GET TIGHT!!!:walkingsm


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Man I hate to see that. We actually got a doe untangled a few years ago right after she got hung up. I think she survived......we were lucky, got there right after it happened....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That blows but it sounds like y'all made the right call.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have some really cool bucks that stay right there in camp... This buck was not one of the really good ones but a nice buck sad2sm... We aged him at 7 1/2 years old and havn't scored him yet... The deer last season was quite abit bigger... Its just a shame to see something like this happen... When dotcom called me and told me what he had found he said it was a big 9pt that was trying to be a 10... my heart fell out we have 2 monster 9s that live there and feed around the camp fire every night... One of them is about 25" wide and scores in the mid 160s and the other is about 24" wide and scores about the same.. Once I saw witch deer it was it didn't make us feel any better that it wasn't one of them... There is a top wire around the camp that the rest of our fences don't have and thats what he hung on... We are going to get rid of that top wire once I get the owners approval....We skinned the buck and planned on keeping the meat but the meat was in really bad condition so we had to do the hardest thing of all and dump the meet too







.... Looks like the old buck had been there for about 8- 10 hours... Im just glad we found him before the coyotes did...Thanks for the replies I was not sure I should post this pic but I think people can learn from this ... ( That extra top strand of wire can be a bad idea







....) Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and all those youngster get to hit the woods while school is out !!! Brett


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bummer. Glad to see y'all were able to dispatch him before the yotes did. I have found them hung up like that before. Hate to see them die that way.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hate to see this but I also think you did the right thing. Sad to say the least.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Sad, deer gets hung up like that.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I fell your pain, we lost one last year...sad2sm that top strand can be your friend and enemy...


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to see you got there before the coyotes. But if the deer was still alive when you dispatched him, how was the meat not edible?


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

10ERBETTER said:


> Glad to see you got there before the coyotes. But if the deer was still alive when you dispatched him, how was the meat not edible?


I was curious about this myself. I think someone once told me meat can go bad due to stress. Just wondering.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

stress, adrenaline (like running them with dogs), and other factors maybe like the injury to breaking out it's hip and sending blood all through the body internally, guts damaged, etc... lots of reasons. and on that note, some details are best left out when posting stories.. because this post could go EPIC, again. LOL

That was a nice buck!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man. Not cool but ya'll did the right thing. I was on the Rhodes Ranch (Encinal) back in 95' working and came across a 160 ish buck hung up in a cross fence. He was tore up pretty bad from hoof to hock and we could'nt get permission to take him out. He was in that fence line for 8 hours or so before they got one of their hands out to taake him down. Made me sick to let him be like that for so long over BS ranch rules from the B family I suppose.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

One more reason to ban low fences.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> One more reason to ban low fences.....


I think that is a medium one.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

10ERBETTER said:


> Glad to see you got there before the coyotes. But if the deer was still alive when you dispatched him, how was the meat not edible?


 We skinned the buck just minutes after we put it down... It looked as if the entire deer had been hit by a truck from front to back... Even the tender loins on the inside of the deer were swollen to about 3 times their size... The deer looked like both hind legs had been hung for a while... There was also lots of yellow fluid through out the body ( nasty)...It was just a bad deal







... Poor old sucker...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Few years back we came across a yearling nubbin buck hung up like that, looked like it's leg was completely dislocated/broken the way it was twisted up behind him. We free'd him and he didn't put up a fight at all, seemed as if he'd given up and was just waiting to die. I rotated the leg back under him and moved him back away from the fence. He lied there for about 10 minutes and then began to move a little, he stood up and moved a few feet over and laid back down. We watched for another half hour or so and the deer became more alert, looked around and looked a bit skiddish. He then jumped up and trotted away looking fully functional. I have no idea if he survived or not but he sure looked normal on his way out. Sometimes the toughness of these animals really impresses me.


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

We have noticed the same thing about that top strand of wire on my families ranch in the hill country. My folks have had the ranch for the last 15 years. Replaced the fence 2 years ago with goats wire and a smooth top strand, based on a recommendation from the fence builder. Found 2 young 8's and a yearling hanging the first year alone. This was about equal to what we had found in the previous 10 or 12 years.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

It's more common than you think. For every deer that can't get out, 2 or 3 more get caught and then are able to get free. I used some hog panels and t-posts to build a feeder pen a few years ago. In no time there were signs (bent metal) all around it where deer got hung-up then free. I bought some rabbit wire and tied it to the the upper 3 rungs of the panels (about 18 inches) all around. I never saw any more evidence of hang-ups after that. I figured if they cant get a leg through it, they cant get caught-up in it. I never actually saw a deer hung there but I saw a spot where a lot of blood was and fleshy hair in the wire. No more probs after the rabbit wire.... Must be an agonizing death for the ones that don't make it. Good on ya for taking him down....


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a shame. Good on you for taking care of a bad situation.

We came across a doe hung up like that once and managed to get her out without anyone getting hurt (or hurt more). She ran off like Chester of Gunsmoke fame. I've often wondered if her leg ever regained its function.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a nice deer a few years back do exactly the same thing (top wire). We cut him loose and I think he appreciated it while we were working to get him loose. He left dragging his back leg but trying to get it under him. I think he made it. Never found any evidence that he had died but who knows..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> I fell your pain, we lost one last year...sad2sm that top strand can be your friend and enemy...


 Man if i would have lost a monster like that I would still be crying.... Thats a nice buck !!!! We have found a couple in the fence in the past 9 years but this is the first buck.... Its a sick feeling to see deer hung up... We had a yearling doe hung in a hog panel last season , I got in the pen and checked the timer and was walking back to the truck and dotcom looked at me and said " you didn't see the deer" I said what deer he pointed at the pen next to a bunch of pair cactus and there was a deer hung up about 20 ft from me.... We got her out and I think she made it ... This was a tough call but after cleaning the deer and seeing what he looked like from the stress Im sure he would have died ... Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*That's a shame.... We had a buck over in Mexico, 1 year, went thru the same thing. He was about a 165" & 5 1/2 yrs. old. He was on his way to being a "Big Ole Deer", but, Mother Nature stepped in.....Mark*


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> One more reason to ban low fences.....


?????????????????????????????

Your going to "ban" a fence on my property? How?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *That's a shame.... We had a buck over in Mexico, 1 year, went thru the same thing. He was about a 165" & 5 1/2 yrs. old. He was on his way to being a "Big Ole Deer", but, Mother Nature stepped in.....Mark*


 Yes sir we are going to loose a few no mater what... Glad this deer didn't meet the death by dog though.. The bullet is much kinder than a couple of coyotes.... Merry Christmas.............to all......Brett


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> ?????????????????????????????
> 
> Your going to "ban" a fence on my property? How?


That was tongue-in-cheek.

Actually a couple of years ago, several animal rights groups banded together and introduced legislation in several states to force property owners to high fence land that bordered highways to keep deer from damaging vehicles. This got started after one of the wheels from PETA hit a deer and totaled his Prius about 1:00 a.m. after leaving a party. None of the introduced bills passed.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I've found at least a dozen king rails that were hung up on barbed wire fences and were still alive. I don't think they fly into it, but rather they set down a barb and get stuck, and in their struggle, they get double stuck with the other barb. They get so twisted up in it that I've had to cut their skin loose. Don't know how many survived. I've seen three times that number that were just skin and feathers by the time I saw them.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Still shed a tear when think about it....luckily it was in march when we found him..not pre rut....


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> That was tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> Actually a couple of years ago, several animal rights groups banded together and introduced legislation in several states to force property owners to high fence land that bordered highways to keep deer from damaging vehicles. This got started after one of the wheels from PETA hit a deer and totaled his Prius about 1:00 a.m. after leaving a party. None of the introduced bills passed.


Sorry I was slow on the uptake there.

I used to build fence using ranch wire (goat wire) with 3 strands of barbed above for a 60" fence. Caught lots of deer and it broke my heart. Now I use 7 strands of barbed with cedar staves on 2' C. Top 2 strands are 12" apart. Have never seen a deer hung in one of these fences. Its putting those top strands 3 or 4" apart that causes the problem - not the fence height.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Good call Brett, that deer would have likely died of capture myopathy.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Brett,


good call and you still have your teeth


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> I used to build fence using ranch wire (goat wire) with 3 strands of barbed above for a 60" fence. Caught lots of deer and it broke my heart. Now I use 7 strands of barbed with cedar staves on 2' C. Top 2 strands are 12" apart. Have never seen a deer hung in one of these fences. Its putting those top strands 3 or 4" apart that causes the problem - not the fence height.


Good Info!


----------

